# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy tiện CNC Miyano GN-3 fanuc 1T  bị mất parameter cần cứu gấp (TP HCM)

## Nguyễn Bảo Duy

Mình mới lụm ngo�*i bãi về em máy tiện CNC của hãng Miyano GN-3 n�*y. Hôm nọ nhờ mấy em sinh viên học việc vệ sinh máy dùm ai ngờ mấy em lại tháo lun 3 cục pin đại 1,5V  :Mad:  L�*m mất nguồn nuôi bộ nhớ mất sạch luôn parameter của máy.
Bây giờ khởi động máy chỉ lên m�*n hình nhưng không chạy dc trục ch�*nh, servo, bơm nước v�* đóng mở mâm cặp kh�* nén (liệt to�*n bộ)
Ai giúp mình cứu cái m�*y CNC n�*y với, hoặc có giải pháp n�*o nâng cấp lên Fanuc đời cao hơn không hay l�* phải bỏ hết điện chạy Mach 3 (như v�*y thì uổng quá). Ai có cao kiến gì liên hệ mình nhé 0938 11 55 05 mình ở TP HCM

Có �*t hình mấy bác tham khảo:
_Đây l�* hình cũa hãng Miyano cung cấp


_Còn đây l�* hình thực tế máy mình m�*u trắng (lúc n�*y hãng vẫn tên l�* Ocean)


_Tủ điện v�* board ch�*nh, 2 board góc phải trên cùng l�* Driver servo, cái hộp vuông vuông m�*n hình cam l�* driver trục ch�*nh.


_Hiện giờ m�*n hình hiển thị v�*y, parameter thì to�*n số 0

----------


## Nguyễn Bảo Duy

Mod giúp em sửa lại font chữ dc không vậy

----------


## Nguyễn Bảo Duy

Ai có quyển instruction book này thì cho mình mượn đi photo hoặc bán lại cho mình cũng dc

----------

